# Vaporesso Skrr coil flavour tip



## Q9550

Hi All,

So i started off on a smok alien with the big baby beast and then quickly bought myself a luxe mod with the skrr tank. I really enjoy the luxe and am really loving the QF Mesh coils, however i found the flavour to be a bit muted with these coils. I still had a few of the smok coils so i decided to try something... The QF mesh coil had a bullet type 510 connection pin which directed airflow to the sides onto the mesh so i removed the bullet 510 pin and replaced it with the smok 510 pin which does not have the bullet style. All i can say is that i was super impressed at how much more flavour comes through now from the coil and the coil still does not leak 

Also just a side note, the Smok Baby T8 coils do fit the Skrr tank. It works but the flavour isn't the best...

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Arthster

I wonder if there is a smok rba's that will fit the SKRR, though glass might be a bigger issue. I love that tank but I do prefer RBAs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Slick

Q9550 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> So i started off on a smok alien with the big baby beast and then quickly bought myself a luxe mod with the skrr tank. I really enjoy the luxe and am really loving the QF Mesh coils, however i found the flavour to be a bit muted with these coils. I still had a few of the smok coils so i decided to try something... The QF mesh coil had a bullet type 510 connection pin which directed airflow to the sides onto the mesh so i removed the bullet 510 pin and replaced it with the smok 510 pin which does not have the bullet style. All i can say is that i was super impressed at how much more flavour comes through now from the coil and the coil still does not leak
> 
> Also just a side note, the Smok Baby T8 coils do fit the Skrr tank. It works but the flavour isn't the best...


Thanks for the tip,I use the Vaporesso ccell 2 coils in my Skrr tank,nothing beats that flavour


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Arthster said:


> I wonder if there is a smok rba's that will fit the SKRR, though glass might be a bigger issue. I love that tank but I do prefer RBAs



I realise this is a year after your post , however thought I'd take a chance that you may have come right in your quest? 

I share your preference of RBA's, and have subsequently bought a SMOK RBA for my SKRR-S tank, to which I'm now in search of 24 to 24.5mm glass, else I'll be turning a 2.6mm ally sleeve to take up the slack.


----------

